# Got Eggs?



## Rebbetzin (May 10, 2011)

A friend of mine has her six year old grandson visiting from Hamilton, Canada. He got to fly all by himself! He was so excited!

 They were over the other day. He just loves the chickens!

I thought these photos were really cute.

Checking for eggs.







Peeking out the run door.





 Brandon had to show us when he finally got an egg!







And of course Spartacus loved having a boy to follow around.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 10, 2011)

Eggscelent pictures.  

I love chickens too.  I'm getting about 30 eggs a day.  I enjoy giving them to my elderly neighbors and some of my friends.  I don't sell them, can't get $1.00 a dozen around here.  Lots of folks got their own.

DonnaBelle


----------



## flemish lops (May 10, 2011)

Nice pictures! 
Wow thats one big dog  .


----------



## happydodgefarm6113 (May 10, 2011)

We have goats and chickens and everyone who visits has to collect eggs and pet the goats.
They all leave with a dozen colorful eggs and a smile on their face.


----------

